# anti anxiety meds benzo's, cause you to feel down or depressed sometimes ??



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that when taking a Benzo, or anti anxiety such as LIbrium, or others, does it tend to" bring you down" ?I have anxiety, but afraid to take a antidepressant that will cause more anxiety. But the anxiety relaxers tend to sometimes depress me a little bit.


----------



## 16240 (Jun 30, 2006)

yeah, especially with klonopin, you have to be real carefull with this type of med. You can add a benzo w/an antidepressant and then stop once you get over the increased anxiety.


----------



## Gutguy22 (Jul 6, 2004)

I notice the opposite effect with xanax. I believe xanax differs from most other benzos in that in studies it has shown a slight anti-depressent effect. But like everyone says, these things differ quite a bit from individual to individual.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

The only one that has a direct effect on depression is Klonopin, as it is the only known benzo to decrease the release of serotonin.Xanax is better for those that are depressed on top of having anxiety.


----------



## 18041 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello, what about Lorezepam (Ativan)? I take that everyday to sleep and sometimes calm my gut.I do suffer from anxiety and depression along with severe IBS.Do you think I would be better off on Xanax?That it might be better for the depression?Thanks


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Ativan is pretty similar to Xanax; I think you'd be fine either way.Klonopin is probably not the best idea if you are depressed, but the others shouldn't present any problems.


----------



## 21347 (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't suffer from depression, but I do get anxiety. I was put on a paediatric dose of an antidepressant to boost my energy levels several years ago (I have CFS), and it gave me anxiety, panic attacks and depression (very rare side effects for an antidepressant).


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

what antidepressant was that ?


----------

